# New CD and BN



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I’ve been so busy lately but I’d like to share the news about my boy Pilot!

I took him out to a trial about a month ago, he was 16 months old at the time. He earned his Beginner Novice title and his CD. Winning the class for CD both days with scores of 195 and 191(my fault) These were classes with 13-14 dogs.

URO1 Twincreek’s Black Tie Affair CD BN RN CGC TKN


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations that is fantastic!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Way to go Pilot! Congrats.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Great job!! And very nice scores  Pilot is a handsome boy!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big Congrats<:

Great work!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

awesome! congrats!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a handsome boy, congratulations.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ClanceyCanuck (Jul 24, 2018)

Pilot is gorgeous. Congrats to you both !


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay, congratulations to you both.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone! He’s a very special boy! We have officially started training for open.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Pilot.


----------

